# *updated with purchase* I'm buying a Kayak this weekend. Anyone used a Ascend FS10?



## cpowel10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm heading up to the Macon BPS this weekend to buy a kayak.  It will be a birthday/college graduation present for me.  I've got several BPS gift cards from Christmas, so I want to buy it there.  I plan on using it on the Flint (near Hwy 32) and a few other rivers, but most of my fishing will be in our ponds.  My main reason for buying one is so when I go fishing alone I don't have to get out the bigger boat.  I'm also planning a few trips down river with a few buddies that already have yaks.  I'm 6'1" tall and 210 lbs.

I've been looking around the website, and I think the Ascend FS10 would be a good choice.  Anyone used one? This is it 
http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-FS10-Sit-In-Angler-Kayak/product/10213821/-1764045

Also, has anyone used this vest?  It seems like a good deal with all the pockets and a mesh top.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...17000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT#prodDescription


----------



## speechless33759 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sultan can chime in on that one. From what I can tell its a decent kayak. Not much space though but you NEED to look at the weight rating and add an additional fifty to seventy pounds to your weight to compensate for fishing gear. Youd be surprised at how heavy your tackle gets.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jan 27, 2011)

My friend has one and he loves it. He's around 170# and only carries 5-6 lbs of tackle. He says it's pretty stable and tracks straight. I've only paddled a very small amount in it.


----------



## Randy (Jan 27, 2011)

I recommend sit on top kayaks for fishing.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 27, 2011)

also a longer boat will paddle better. the bes t way i saw it described is a small boat paddles like this
(
)
(
)
(
)
and a longer boat paddles like this 
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
my .02 !


----------



## deerhunter09 (Jan 27, 2011)

I've heard that they have had some problems with the Ascend kayaks, leaks in particular.
 Just my opinion, but I would buy something else, and especially make sure it's a sit on top if you're going to be fishing.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jan 27, 2011)

That's an awesome vest!
Caught mine on sale for $29
I'm wearing it in my avatar.

As far a Kayaks,,, Buy you a COOSA,!!


----------



## willyredeemed (Jan 27, 2011)

for a couple more bills, u could get yourself the ok endeavor...an all-around kayak with a proven hull design.  i think it's the same as the ok prowler 13 (non-trident series) but made specifically for bps.  runs $699 and should be in stock...at least i saw it at the bps lawrenceville last night.


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Jan 27, 2011)

jackson coosa s are very nice kayaks


----------



## willyredeemed (Jan 27, 2011)

+1 on the coosa.  i think there's a wait time for them, tho.


----------



## aznflycaster (Jan 28, 2011)

If you mainly fish flowing river get a 12ft or less and if it's still water 14ft or more. Longer boats are hard to steer thru the shoals.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jan 28, 2011)

you buyin a yak?! better make it camo i dont want them ducks seeing it coming down the river or hidden in the cat tails next duck season


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help yall!



GABASSMAN said:


> you buyin a yak?! better make it camo i dont want them ducks seeing it coming down the river or hidden in the cat tails next duck season



I'm one step ahead of ya, check out the link in my original post.  No painting for me!  I need to talk to you about a Flint trip, John is already in on it.  The bridge to put in is only about 10 minutes from the house.


----------



## willyredeemed (Jan 31, 2011)

just curious, what did you end up getting?


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 2, 2011)

willyredeemed said:


> just curious, what did you end up getting?



I ended up getting the FS10 (and the lifejacket I mentioned).  I like it so far!  Most of my fishing will be in our ponds so I decided a 10' would be good since I can slide it in the back of my truck.

I took it out sunday afternoon for an hour and caught 8 bass in the yak.  The biggest was about 2lbs, nothing special...but a whole new experience on a 5'6" light rod in such a small boat.  I love it!


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Feb 2, 2011)

at least you are happy with it thats all that matters


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 2, 2011)

good deal !!!! congrats on sliming the new ride !!!!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new boat! They're sweet!


----------



## aznflycaster (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome to the addiction.


----------

